# ALTQ fair bandwidth sharing for multiple IP on one iface



## wrs (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm running 3 jails on a FreeBSD 8 system with 4 IPs on a 10meg line.

We already have a decent PF setup running, but im having difficulty setting up ALTQ to allow us fair use of available bandwidth.

We first want to make sure that SSH traffic ( and perhaps other things ) have a high priority to/from any of our hosts.

We'd also like to guarantee around 25% bandwidth to a particular IP as needed, but allow it to burst if more bandwidth is available.

There may be other things we should consider, such as giving higher priority to new connections.

Does anyone have any examples of this ?


----------



## Orum (Dec 20, 2009)

First off, I would recommend you read PF: Packet Queuing and Prioritization.  It doesn't cover the newer schedulers like HFSC, but there are other guides for that.

Also, if you haven't already, remember you'll need to compile a custom kernel for altq support.  If you have more questions after reading those sites, let us know .


----------

